# Feed Gear Help



## bwthor (Apr 28, 2019)

Not sure if this is the proper name for the gear, but I need help gathering info on a discontinued gear from Grizzly.

I purchased a used Grizzly GHB1340 Lathe (https://www.grizzly.com/products/g4016/parts), and it had a missing feed gear, #531 on page 68 on the previous link.  Here is the direct link to the gear - https://www.grizzly.com/parts/Grizzly-DISCD-GEAR-22T/P4016531

Anyhow, is there any chance anyone would have information on this gear, such as the pitch and dimensions?  I know this lathe was produced for other companies as well, so if anyone would know who that was, I might try to contact the original manufacturer.

Thank you for your time,

Brandon


----------



## cbellanca (Apr 28, 2019)

Have you contacted grizzly for a drawing or dimensions?   Second option. Measure the gear it mates with, use pins, to find the pitch diameter. and measure the center distances of the two shafts to determine the pitch diameter of the missing gear. All the other info , shaft OD and gear width can be measured. Should be able to find a 22 tooth gear from one of the gear suppliers. You may need to find someone to cut the keyway or bore the I_D_. Good luck.


----------



## rgray (Apr 29, 2019)

So it mates with gear #515 60 tooth?
If so an O.D. measurement of that gear would help to calculate what pitch those gears are.


----------

